# Setup



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally got the heat lamp setup. Chicks come tomorrow. How does this look?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that tape holding it up? If it is chances are it's going to fail from the warmth from the lamp. Get an S hook. You'll find so many uses for small S hooks. I was always running out of them.

What are you using in the lamp? Not an actual heat lamp bulb, right?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks good, but I think it would be best if it were placed outside of the cage rather than on the inside.
I have 2 heat lamps exactly like yours. You're going to need to adjust the distance of the lamp for proper temperature. I clamped the heat lamp onto the backrest of kitchen chair. That way I could push or pull the chair in or out to adjust the temperature for the chicks.
A cheap thermometer mounted or tied one side at the center of the cage will help determine proper heat temps the chicks are getting.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Is that tape holding it up? If it is chances are it's going to fail from the warmth from the lamp. Get an S hook. You'll find so many uses for small S hooks. I was always running out of them.
> 
> What are you using in the lamp? Not an actual heat lamp bulb, right?


No, I am using a heat lamp bulb. I am moving it up to top of the cage. Change of plans, our chicks arrived today! But they are getting away from the heat lamp and just staying over in the side that doesn't have it. I will change it right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, those heat lamps are not meant to be used in such close proximity. It confuses folks when the term heat lamp is tossed out when most of the time a 65 watt bulb is what folks are talking about.

I used a red 65 watt when I was brooding young peeps. The red was not as disturbing to their sleep cycles.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Here is the heat lamp now.









It's on top of the cage now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a permanent hook in the ceiling where I brood babies.I hang the light and raise or lower it with a pulley system.Robin is right about the "S" hooks.I use them on a regular basis on alot of things.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I have a permanent hook in the ceiling where I brood babies.I hang the light and raise or lower it with a pulley system.Robin is right about the "S" hooks.I use them on a regular basis on alot of things.


Ok! I was planning to hang the heat lamp and adjust it as needed, but we don't have a place to hang it on our ceiling. Do you think I could use a regular heating pad after the heat lamp?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> It looks good, but I think it would be best if it were placed outside of the cage rather than on the inside.
> I have 2 heat lamps exactly like yours. You're going to need to adjust the distance of the lamp for proper temperature. I clamped the heat lamp onto the backrest of kitchen chair. That way I could push or pull the chair in or out to adjust the temperature for the chicks.
> A cheap thermometer mounted or tied one side at the center of the cage will help determine proper heat temps the chicks are getting.


Oh, wow! That's a good idea. I will definitely use that.
Right now we keep our chicks in a rec room in the basement, with regular daylight and nighttime being available to view through the windows. They also have the heat lamp on top of the cage in the corner, with plenty of room to move away from it if needed.
Do you think it would be ok to use a regular heating pad to warm them after the first week or so? And if so, on what setting: Low, Medium, or High?
And right now our thermometer shows 85-90 degrees.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've always used heat lamps but have thought often of using a heating pad because heat rises.The only problem is they will poop on it and you will have to clean it often.I think the light is easier and you just have to dust it off.They won't need heat but for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The other issue is that modern heating pads have an automatic off after about 20 mins so they are ineffective for a constant source of heat.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I've always used heat lamps but have thought often of using a heating pad because heat rises.The only problem is they will poop on it and you will have to clean it often.I think the light is easier and you just have to dust it off.They won't need heat but for a few weeks anyway.


I considered a heating pad, but my lamp is easier and in a safe place. The chicks seem to not mind it, and they sleep near it but walk around during the day.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> The other issue is that modern heating pads have an automatic off after about 20 mins so they are ineffective for a constant source of heat.


If I did use our heating pad, the timing thing wouldn't matter because it doesn't have a timer. However, I ended up just using my heat lamp. It is clamped to the cage while sitting on top of it, and my chicks walk under it as well as around it and they also sleep near it. They seem to be fine with it


----------



## RedBeard (May 25, 2017)

A lot of heating pads just stay on. Or you can hook them to a thermostat. The best brooding heat source i have ever seen is a heating pad and the make what some call the mother hen cave. The best and most natural way to do it. The whole 90 degrees at all time is bullcrap. I watched my 3 day old chicks hang out with mom in the 58 degree weather while it was raining. I brood all my chicks outside.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you key here is that your chicks had the mother hen to get under in a natural setting. Chicks who are ordered do not and need the outside heat source...


----------



## RedBeard (May 25, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> I think you key here is that your chicks had the mother hen to get under in a natural setting. Chicks who are ordered do not and need the outside heat source...


Yes i know... That is why i like the mother hen caves. The chicks are naturally smart enough to move to heat. I read all kinds of people (not here) saying that they have to be 90 and then you have to knock it back a degree or so over time. Why? That's stupid and goes against what they naturally do. Hence why i brood mine (that i hatch in a incubator) outside. In 29 years of raising birds i have never had a problem doing it this way. Well except for that fox one time, but he ended up with lead poisoning.


----------

